# How do you jazz up an ebay store? And how to handle sizes?



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

How do you make listings for your store so they are not, just basic and plain, do you have to know html?? Can I make something in Front page and copy the html and paste it to an ebay store page??.. I really want to jazz it up - but have no clue how..

Also.. I'm confused on if I should list each design in S, M, L, XL, XXL - etc... Because.. If I had 5 shirts - that would be 25 listings just for those shirts - is it too much trouble for people to email what size, or is that too much work for most buyers.. ?? What does everyone else do??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you do need to know some HTML to customize the eBay store. If FrontPage has an option to view the HTML behind the design, you _should_ be able to copy and paste it over to the appropriate areas of the eBay Store customization area.

Maybe there are some other ways to do it that others will have more experience with. I'm also not sure about the sizing question.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

TaylorTees said:


> Also.. I'm confused on if I should list each design in S, M, L, XL, XXL - etc... Because.. If I had 5 shirts - that would be 25 listings just for those shirts - is it too much trouble for people to email what size, or is that too much work for most buyers.. ?? What does everyone else do??


I think that according to the eBay rules, you have to make a separate listing for each size.

Can't remember where I read this, you might want to dig around in their help files.


----------



## CrazyTeeShirts (Oct 31, 2006)

Jasonda is correct. It is called "choice listings" and the policy states: "A choice listing is a listing where a seller allows buyers to choose from a selection of items. Choice listings are generally not allowed and will be ended."

Here's the link Choice Listings


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Or do it in Dreamweaver or Contribute 3 using these tools, and you'll need very little HTML knowledge to make grade A auctions:

WebAssist Professional - eBay StoreBuilder: Fast, Professional eBay Storefronts for Dreamweaver


----------



## mothertongues (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, choice listings are not allowed. It made me so angry when I had an eBay store, paid $$$ for all the listings, but saw other BIG T-shirt sellers just doing what they want - choice listings, directing people to their website from their auctions...


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

mothertongues said:


> Yes, choice listings are not allowed. It made me so angry when I had an eBay store, paid $$$ for all the listings, but saw other BIG T-shirt sellers just doing what they want - choice listings, directing people to their website from their auctions...


ive seen many sellers who have one listing per size and they ask buyer to mention the size in paypal instruction!

and they r selling big time!!


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

Actually, ebay just changed that rule. 

One listing for all sizes and colors, even in auctions. It had only been allowed in store items before. Of course they have to be the same price, so if you would charge more for an XXL, it would have to have a separate listing....

Read the ebay policy updates at May 2008

Regarding jazzing up your store, go and look through the Best Stores awards to get ideas...
The 2008 winners can be found at eBay Winners


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

debz1959 said:


> Actually, ebay just changed that rule.
> 
> One listing for all sizes and colors, even in auctions. It had only been allowed in store items before. Of course they have to be the same price, so if you would charge more for an XXL, it would have to have a separate listing....
> 
> ...



have u ever used auctiva? do u know anything about their stores. I was exploring their website and found out tht they only charge $6.95/year for openning a store with them. They also provide free domain name. 

but i am confused about ebay listing fees. if we open a store through auctiva instead of ebay, would the listing prices be same as ebay stores?


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I notice most sellers list size Larges or XL's for their auctions and then have buttons to press in their listings to take the customers to their Ebay store If they need sizes small through XXXL.


----------

